# SMS Koenigsberg



## ssr481

Looking for information and/or photos of SMS Koenigsberg, the German light cruiser involved in the Battle of the Rufiji River in 1915 during the German East African campaign. I've just finished reading a novel by William Stevenson entitled GHOSTS OF AFRICA..one of my favories...


----------



## Peter4447

www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/koenigsberg.htm
Peter(Smoke)


----------

